# Cheat sheet for Shelter from the Storm



## Truename (Jan 16, 2011)

As a mostly sandbox adventure, Shelter from the Storm is pretty complex. To understand it better, I made a cheat sheet detailing each of the episodes in the adventure and where they fit together. I thought I'd share it here in case anybody else found it useful, too.

_Updated, 23 Jan:_ Changed bullets to check-boxes and tweaked some of the descriptions.
_
Updated, 14 Mar:_ Added treasure parcel and encounter icons.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, I think you did something similar for Fire Forest.  Much appreciated.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 16, 2011)

I like it. I'll make sure to include something like this in all the ZEITGEIST adventures.


----------



## KidSnide (Jan 17, 2011)

Very helpful.  Whenever you have a complicated adventure, it is always nice to have an outline that explains how the individual encounters fit together.

-KS

P.S.  Apparently, I must spread XP around...


----------



## Truename (Jan 23, 2011)

I've uploaded a new version with some minor changes. The biggest change is switching the bullets to check-boxes so you can mark off each episode as it's finished. I also tweaked some of the episode descriptions.


----------



## bristlesage (Feb 27, 2011)

Truename, thanks so much for this.  I've never DM'd before and only starting playing D&D last year, so my brain was overheating trying to figure out how to get the encounters in.  This is so helpful!


----------



## Zinovia (Feb 28, 2011)

This would have been very useful to have had when I ran Shelter, and I'm sure lots of people will get use out of it, thanks.  I will take a look at adventure 5, which we should start next session (in a month )and put something like this together for it, although that one is more linear IIRC.  Keeping track of everything can be tough in any of the modules with a lot of optional encounters.


----------



## Truename (Mar 15, 2011)

I've uploaded another new version (see OP) that has little icons for encounters and treasure parcels. I'm in Act II of the adventure right now and it's helpful to know how much combat each episode has when I'm planning sessions.


----------

